# Hilfe! PC-Eigenbau: Kann den PC nicht starteen



## dsolianyi (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Habe nun einen KT6 Delte Mainboard von MSI und muss den Einzelkomponentenset -den ich mir auch gekauft habe - zusammenbasteln. Alles gemacht, angeschlossen und montiert. Der ist zwar da, aber der PC springt nicht an, sobald ich die Power-Taste drücke. Wo ist das Problem (hab' schon sowohl den 20-Pin als auch den 4-stelligen Netzstecker angeschlossen). Die grössten Probleme machen mir die LED's-Anschlüsse. Ich weiss nicht, wie wohin und was gehört, da ich mit den Auflistungen der Signale und ähnlichen im Handbuch nicht zurechtkomme. Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?

Danke in vorraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Robert Steichele (11. Juli 2004)

Na wenn du mit dem Handbuch nicht zurecht kommst bleibt dir nur der Kontakt zum MSI-Support. Im Handbuch ist es normal genau beschrieben.


----------



## Sinac (11. Juli 2004)

"nicht starten" heißt das es tut sich garnichts, also kein Lüfter etc. oder bleibt nur er Bildschirm schwarz und die Lüfter drehen sich trotzdem?

Hast du denn den Powerswitch angeschlossen? Der sitzt ja meist auch da bei den LEDs. Das ist 100% im Handbuch beschrieben und sonst schau im Internet wenn du das Handbuch nicht hast. Außerdem staht es meist sogar auf dem Board, die sitzen meistens richt unten in der Ecke irgendwo.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sinac (11. Juli 2004)

Achja, wie rum du Powerswitch und LEDs anschließt ist erstmal egal, wenn due LEDs nicht leuchten weißt du das es falsch rum ist, aber die Switches  trotzdem =)


----------



## danube (11. Juli 2004)

Also das Handbuch zu deinem Board gibts hier:http://www.msi-computer.de/download/doku/65xx/6590v2.0.zip

Der Powerknopf und der Resetknopf kommen ganz unten rechts auf dein Board.

Die Pins sind folgendermassen nummeriert:

Obere Reihe: 2, 4, 6, 8, 10
Untere Reihe: 1, 3, 5, 7, 9


Den Netzschalter musst du auf die Pins 6 und 8 stecken.
Den Resetschalter auf 5 und 7

Hab mal versucht dir das einzuzeichnen: 
(Rot ist Netz, Blau Reset)


----------



## dsolianyi (11. Juli 2004)

Danke für die Postings!

Hier nun eine detailierte Beschreibung meines Problems (aus dem MSI-Forum):

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Am Freitag habe ich den KT6 Delta gekauft. Jetzt musste ich den PC aus Einzelkomponenten selber bauen - das war das, was ich vorher noch nie getan habe. In solchen Sachen bin ein Neuling (also wenn jemmand antworten sollte, bitte nicht gleich so ein fachliches Chinesisch wie Jumper, Signal, Pul-Up oder was weiss ich was - wir waren ja alle irgenwann Neulinge  ). Da dieser - wie es sich herausgestellt hat - nicht in meine ältere Tower passt, legte ich mir noch ein Gehäuse zu. Nun habe ich alle Komponente eingebaut und angeschlossen (Festplatten, Floppy, CD, CD-RW u.s.w.). Vorher habe ich, natürlich, dafür gesorgt, dass der ATX-Anschluss auf seinen Platz kommt und der Kühler seinen Anschluss auch findet. Nachdem ich die LEDs angeschlossen habe, versuchte ich einen ersten Start zu machen. Da geschah aber nichts. Kuck ich nach: Netzteil angeschlossen, Netzkabel auch, aber der Netzkabelschalter (der an der Rückseite des Gehäuses) steht auf "0". Ok, schalte ich den ein und Probiere es noch einmal - nichts. Schau ich wieder nach - anscheinend alles ok. Ich durforste Handbuch - ohne besondere Ergebnisse. Danach suchte auf meinem Laptop im Internet nach Hilfe (so wie ich es jetzt gerade tue ) und stosse auf ein Hinweis, dass ich noch einen 4-poligen Stromanschluss anschliessen muß. Gesagt, getan: gefunden, Steckplatz gefunden und rein mit dem Kabel. Schliesse ich den Netzkabel an das Gehäuse an, schalte den Schalter von "0" auf "1", drücke den Start-Knopf an der Vorderen Seite der Gehäuse - wieder nichts. "Ok" denke ich mir "vielleicht liegt's an der Tatsache, wie ich die LEDs angeschlossen habe". Alle LEDs-Anschlüsse werden abgesteckt und dann kam nur der Anschluss für Power-Knopf hierrein (da wo es am Mainboard angeschrieben war). Netztkabel wieder anschliessen, Schalter umstellen, Knopf drücken - nichts. Ich wendete den Kabel so und dann anders und versuchte es immer wieder - es kamm aber nichts. Der Strom war aber vorhanden (konnte man hören). Ich denk' mir einfach, dass ich dort von diesen Kabeln etwas falsch einstelle, sodass der Power-Knopf nicht funktioniert (bis es richtig eingesteckt wird). Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass auf den Board noch ausser CFAN die Aufschriften SFAN und NFAN zu finden sind. Soviel ich der Information aus dem Netz der Netze entnehmen konnte handelt es sich um Systemfan und Nothbridgefan. Bei mir sind diese Fans aber nicht in dem Lieferumfang von dem Gehäuse oder Mainboards gewsen. Sind die optional, oder startet darum der PC nicht? Denn: nichts rührt sich der Ventilator von der Netzeil und von CPU-Kühler drehen sich nicht und der PC startet auch nicht.Von Netzteil her hängt da noch ein Kabel, für den ich aber kein Anschluss finde. Ich tippe aber darauf, dass es bei diesem Kabel um ein AT-Stromanschluss handelt. Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen, ist ganz dringend. Besonders die detailierte Beschreibung und Anleitung von LEDs würde mir weiterhelfen: ich komme mit dem Info über Signalen, Jumpern u.s.w. das im Handbuch und im Internet steht, nicht zurecht.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also: wo ist das Problem?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Sinac (11. Juli 2004)

Hm, hast du ein Kabel von der Steckdose zum Netzteil?  

Also wenn du Board, Speicher, Grafikkarte, CPU und Netzteil richtig angeschlossen hast, also den 20 poligen und den 4 poligen vom Netztteil zum Board, den CPU Fan aufs Board und den PowerSwitch von Gehäuse zum Board muss das laufen. Bis auf dem PowerSwitch passen die auch alle nur in eine Richtung und bei dem ist es egal. Kann also sein das Netzteil oder PowerSchalter kaputt sind, du könntest mal probieren die Pins vom PowerSwitch auf dem Board mit nem Schraubenzieher oder so zu überbrücken.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## dsolianyi (11. Juli 2004)

@Sinac:


> Kann also sein das Netzteil oder PowerSchalter kaputt sind, du könntest mal probieren die Pins vom PowerSwitch auf dem Board mit nem Schraubenzieher oder so zu überbrücken.



Hallo!
1. Netzteil kapput? Ich hab es doch mit dem Gehäuse erworben - gestern noch...  :sad:
2. Mit 'nem Schraubenzieher die Pins überbrücken?  Wie geht den das? Ich habe nur das Bedenken, dass ich einen Stromschlag kriege, wenn das Teil eingeschaltet ist und ich es versuche. Und lebensmüde bin ich bei weitem nicht.  

mit freundlichen Grüßen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Sinac (11. Juli 2004)

Hm, naja wenn du sowas noch nie gemacht hast dann sei lieber vorsichtig, dir wird nix passieren bei 12 Volt aber nicht das du da was kaputt machst und mir das dann anhängst :-?

Der PowerSwitch überbrückt ja beim drücken die beiden Pins an denen er angeschlossen ist und dann startet das Mainboard halt...
Das könntest du halt testen indem die einen leiteden Gegestand (z.B. Schraubenzieherspitze) an diese beiden Pins hältst.

Und du bist echt sicher das du alle nötigen Stecken richtig ageschlossen hast? Also auch richtig drinne und so, das geht manchmal bissle schwer...

Greetz..
Sinac


----------



## dsolianyi (11. Juli 2004)

> Und du bist echt sicher das du alle nötigen Stecken richtig ageschlossen hast? Also auch richtig drinne und so, das geht manchmal bissle schwer...


Welche meinst du? Was geht manchmal schwer?

mfG
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Sinac (11. Juli 2004)

Die vom Neztteil zum Board


----------



## dsolianyi (11. Juli 2004)

> Die vom Neztteil zum Board


Ja. Was nun?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden, ob der Mainboard defekt oder nicht ist? Ich meine: herausfinden, ohne etwas spezielles wie Kabeltester (alo das, was nicht jeder hat) zu benutzen.

mfG
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Sinac (11. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dsolianyi _
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden, ob der Mainboard defekt oder nicht ist? Ich meine: herausfinden, ohne etwas spezielles wie Kabeltester (alo das, was nicht jeder hat) zu benutzen.



Alles andere gegen 100% heile Teile tauschen, das ist fast die einzige möglichkeit wenn du da kein extra Equipment für hast.

Kennst du nicht jemanden der das schonmal gemacht hat? Also  ich weiß nicht mehr so recht weiter...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## kasper (11. Juli 2004)

Von MSI gabt es Board, die nicht laufen, wenn man nicht den CPU-Lüfter an CPU-FAN1 angeschlossen hat. Damit wollte MSI verhindern dass der CPU nicht durchbrennt, wenn man vergessen hat den Lüfter anzuschliessen.  Mein Nachbar hat z.B. den CPU-Lüfter an den Gehäuslüfter-Stromanschluss angeschlossen, da lief das Board auch nicht. Erst als er es am richtigen Anschluss angeschlossen hat, hat es funktioniert.


----------



## SpitfireXP (11. Juli 2004)

Hast du kein Netzteil, das du mal eben ausbauen kannst? Oder vom Kumpel leihen?
Dann könntest du das Netzteil schon mal ausschliessen.

Ansonsten einfach mal alles Komponenten auswechseln, ob sie wirklich laufen.
Oder einfach mal alles ausbauen, saubermachen und wieder einbauen.
Hat mir auch einmal funktioniert.

Einfach mal alles Karten die man nicht unbedingt braucht herrausnehmen.
Sprich Lan-karte, Soundkarte,...

Villeicht hilft das ja...


----------

